# PCD and ED - Is Sirius activated at delivery?



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm planning my PCD in conjunction with European Delivery. Since I'll have a pretty long drive back, I'd like to have Sirius SAT radio activated for the drive home. Is this something that is done by the PCD? Do I have to do it? Or does the dealer have to do it?

TIA.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> I'm planning my PCD in conjunction with European Delivery. Since I'll have a pretty long drive back, I'd like to have Sirius SAT radio activated for the drive home. Is this something that is done by the PCD? Do I have to do it? Or does the dealer have to do it?
> 
> TIA.


The PCD specialist activated Sirius for me on all of my PCD deliveries. It probably took her 15 minutes or so to call it in and then for the stations to start loading.


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

Even better, when we picked up the X6 the Sirius had already been activated and prepped for use. The only work she did with us was to hand over the paperwork with the password and account information.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

We try to activate or help activate them all, when we can. 

For ED vehicles, it basically depends on who is in the office assisting in getting a copy of your driver's license and plate (since there is no product specialist assigned to deliver the vehicle to you). If it is someone that is in our office frequently and is aware how to do it, it will be done.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> I'm planning my PCD in conjunction with European Delivery. Since I'll have a pretty long drive back, I'd like to have Sirius SAT radio activated for the drive home. Is this something that is done by the PCD? Do I have to do it? Or does the dealer have to do it?
> 
> TIA.


If someone does not not it for you, it is very easy to do yourself. You just need to call the 800 number and give them your ESN from the radio.


----------

